# Sattelrohr hat nen Grad...



## Bombenkrator (21. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

mein Sattelrohr hat innen nen Grad oder ein kleines hervorstehendes Stück Alu, was Kratzer in meine Stütze macht und ich so net die Stütze gescheit reindrücken kann bis zum Anschlag.

Ich hab schon probiert an einen etwas kleineres Rohr Schmirgepapier dranzumachen und dann wegzuschmirgeln, aber das geht net (zu wenig Drück zum)

Was kann ich machen? 
Gibts dafür irgend ein Werkzeug (ich glaubs kaum)?  

Ich bräucht irgend so ne Art Fräser


PS: Ich hab den Fred extra hiereingestellt war kein Versehen...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. Dezember 2006)

mach keine halben sachen !!! fräsen is für Kinder !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peace|maker (21. Dezember 2006)

ka aber ich würde  einfach mal mein vertrauen in nen dremel setzen, oder änliches aldi produkt


----------



## SpongeBob (22. Dezember 2006)

habe im Baumarkt (Obi wars, glaub ich) eine 50cm lange RUndpfeile gesehen. Sowas müsste helfen.


----------



## [FREAK] (22. Dezember 2006)

sind wohl die zwei besten Möglichkeiten..wobei man über den Drehmel wohl auch nich genug Druck drauf bekommt..aber einen Versuch ist es Wert!..und wenn du in deinem Baumarkt ne passende Rundfeile findest ist das denk ich n ziemlich sicherer Weg das "Furunkel" weg zu bekommen


----------



## Riddick (22. Dezember 2006)

Gra*t*, dat Ding heißt Gra*t*!  

Wie tief sitzt das Teil denn? Normalerweise sollte es eigentlich schon mit der von Dir versuchten Methode funktionieren, vorausgesetzt, das Rohr ist wirklich nur geringfügig dünner, als die Sattelstütze. Der Rat mit der Rundfeile ist zwar nicht verkehrt, aber wenn Du schon mit dem Rohr keinen "Druck" ausüben kannst, glaube ich nicht, dass Du mit 'ner Feile wesentlich mehr Erfolg erzielst. 




			
				SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> habe im Baumarkt (Obi wars, glaub ich) eine 50cm lange RUndpfeile gesehen.


Du hast doch heute Nacht wieder von Winnetou geträumt, oder wie kommst Du sonst auf Pfeile?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Dezember 2006)

sag ich doch ...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Dezember 2006)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reibahle


----------



## Cunelli (22. Dezember 2006)

Das hier ist das Teil der Wahl.  Da gibts auch nen schönen Halter dafür. 
Weil es sich aber für einmal nicht lohnt, würd ich einfach mal im Shop fragen, die sollten das können wenns nicht grad ein sehr exotisches Maß ist. 

So long, 
Phil


----------



## Bombenkrator (22. Dezember 2006)

so, die idee mit der reibahle is net schlecht blos ich hab 30,9 und die haben maximal 30.0   vllt kann das irgend ein händler hier machen in erlangen oder hat zufällig eine passende reibahle für mein sattelrohr. mal umschauen, das mit der feile könnte vllt klappen weil das raustehende stück nur ganz klein ist, nicht mal nen milimeter, vllt kann ichs damit einfach abreiben.


----------



## SpongeBob (31. Dezember 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> Gra*t*, dat Ding heißt Gra*t*!
> Du hast doch heute Nacht wieder von Winnetou geträumt, oder wie kommst Du sonst auf Pfeile?



Und dabei habe ich dich erfolgreich gejagt, nun hängst über meinen Kamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (7. Januar 2007)

ich hab ne ahle bis 31,6 bring dein rad in freilauf ich mach dir das für 5 euro sauber.


----------



## SpongeBob (7. Januar 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> ich mach dir das für 5 euro sauber.



Sei mal nicht so, für IBC Freunde kannst es auch für Lau machen


----------

